# Montage für Dorsch



## d-tour (22. März 2011)

Moin Moin ,

ich habe letztens eine recht Interessante Montage zum Dorschangeln im Netz gefunden.

Als Spinnfischer an der Küste interessiere ich mich sehr für diese Montage da die Hängergefahr enorm sinkt weil ja nur das Birnenblei über den Grund schleift.

Beim spinnfischen mit einem Blinker hat man ja öfter mit Hängern zu tun da man beim Dorschangeln den Köder ja in Grundnähe präsentiert und auch auf dem Grund mal schleifen tut.

Nur sieht mir diese Monatge doch sehr danach aus als würde sich das Vorfach vom Birnenblei mit dem Twistervorfach beim auswerfen verheddern.

Oder täusche ich mich da ?

Was meint ihr zu der Montage und zur Verwicklung ?

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch verbesserungsvorschläge um die Verwicklungsgefahr zu minimieren ? 


Petri...

d-tour


----------



## Allerfischer (22. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Dorsch*

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass du mit dieser Montage noch viel mehr Hänger bekommen wirst.


----------



## esgof (22. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Dorsch*

moin
ich denke durch den Luftwiederstand vom Auftriebskörper wird es beim werfen nach hinten gedrückt und der Seitenarm  mit dem Blei nach vorne also verhederrung wird gemieden 
Hänger #c
gruß esgof


----------



## DxcDxrsch (23. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Dorsch*

man könnte noch n impact shield vorne montieren damit man weiter rauskommt ^^


----------



## Klaus S. (23. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Dorsch*

Hat das was mit Brandungsangeln zu tun? Wohl eher nicht...
Meinte es nur da man beim Brandungsangeln das Blei nicht übern Grund schleift (es sei denn man sucht gerade Fisch) sondern es auf Grund liegen läßt. Gerade bei Steinen oder Rinnen (Hängergefahr) versucht man das Blei (mit oder ohne Fisch) so schnell wie möglich nach oben zu bekommen um keine Hänger zu bekommen. 

Dein Vorfach ist was für Spinnfischer :m
Du solltest zum Blei hin eine Sollbruchstrelle einfügen damit du nur paar Bleie am Tag verlierst und nicht noch paar Twister und Twisterköpfe


----------



## riecken (23. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Dorsch*

Evtl. das blei durch ein DS blei wie das http://file1.npage.de/003181/77/bilder/1983_0.jpg  tauschen das blei sollte garnicht erst hängen bleiben..


----------



## d-tour (23. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Dorsch*

Moin Moin ,

schonmal Danke für die Tips.

Ich werde demnächst mal diese Montage testen.
Die Hängergefahr müsste doch um einiges sinken weil sich ja kein Haken irgendwo festkrallen kann am Grund wie bei einem Blinker.

Mich interessiert diese Dorschmontage halt weil man beim Spinnfischen auf Dorsch öfter mal den einen oder anderen teuren Blinker verheizt.
Deshlab wollte ich mal einiges ausprobieren.

ich muss auch dazu sagen.... das ich noch ein Anfänger bin was das Spinnfischen angeht.

Vielleicht sollte ich anstatt einen Blinker, mal einen Twister oder so einen "Dorschknaller" verwenden. Auf den ersten Blick schaut es so aus als würden die sich auch nicht ganz so schnell wo festhängen... oder ? 


@Klaus S.

So ein bischen hat das ja auch was mit Brandungsangeln zu tun da ich ja in der Brandung Spinnfischen tue  
Daher habe ich es einfach mal in dieser Kategorie Gepostet.



Petri

d-tour


----------



## DxcDxrsch (24. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Dorsch*

sapalottel... wenn du brandungsangler und spinnfischer in einen topf schmeißt sind gewiss beide beleidigt  hat wirklich nicht viel miteinander zu tun, bis auf die ein oder andere angelstelle... naja und natürlich das beide extrem geile macker sind


----------



## Brikz83 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Dorsch*

Da sagste was...
Ich bin übrigens Spinn- und Brandungsangler :vik:


----------



## Boedchen (24. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Dorsch*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Da sagste was...
> Ich bin übrigens Spinn- und Brandungsangler :vik:



Jau ich binn auch Spinner und Brandungsangler |kopfkrat
oder wie war das?;+
:m


----------



## Rosi (25. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Dorsch*



d-tour schrieb:


> n.
> 
> Als Spinnfischer an der Küste interessiere ich mich sehr für diese Montage da die Hängergefahr enorm sinkt weil ja nur das Birnenblei über den Grund schleift.



Moin, ganz einfach: Wenn du Angst um deine Blinker hast, dann tausche den Drilling gegen einen Einzelhaken. Mit dem kannst du am Grund rum furwerken.

Was willst du denn beim Brandungsangeln mit solch einer Montage? Da gehört ein Wattwurm ans Vorfach. Die Sollbruchstelle für das Blei ist witzig. Was ist das denn? Ein Knoten? Eigentlich reißt man seine Vorfächer beim Brandungsangeln nur selten ab. Also lange nicht so oft wie bei einen Blinker mit Drilling. Also im Netz steht viel...:q


----------



## offense80 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Dorsch*

Ja Spinnen jetzt die Brandungsangler oder haben die Spinnangler einen Brand??


----------



## Klaus S. (26. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Dorsch*



Rosi schrieb:


> Die Sollbruchstelle für das Blei ist witzig. Was ist das denn? Ein Knoten? Eigentlich reißt man seine Vorfächer beim Brandungsangeln nur selten ab.



Du siehst... man lernt nie aus :q
Die Sollbruchstelle ist eine dünnere Schnur zum Blei hin (ca. 0,20er) und wird nach den Auswurf wie die Mundschnur ausklinkt. Nun hängt das Blei an der 0,20er Schnur und nicht mehr an der dicken Vorfachschnur. 
Wenn man nun zwischen großen Steinen angeln muß (Fehmarn Klausdorf, Gahlendorf oder Katharinendorf) wo sich die Bleie gerne mal zwischen den Steinen festsetzen dann verliert man nur das Blei und nicht das ganze Vorfach mit Fisch. Dieses Vorfach läßt sich auch gut an Kanten (Presen) fischen wo das Blei auch gerne mal hängen bleibt wenn man es nicht schnell genug hoch bekommt. 

Ich weiß ja nicht wo du immer so angelst aber bei mir reissen Vorfächer recht häufig mal ab. Ist eigentlich seltener das mal nichts abreisst |kopfkrat Hast aber Recht, die meisten Vorfächer verliert man beim auswerfen... irgendwas ist immer.


----------



## Norbi (26. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Dorsch*

Moin Klaus,sei mal ehrlich,bei der Montage(020iger) ist doch ein Abriss vorprogramiert,und man müsste mit einer Sackkarre sein Blei an den Strand karren.Dat ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.#c


----------



## Klaus S. (26. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Dorsch*

Norbi, du kennst das Vorfach nicht :q
Beim auswerfen ist das Blei eingehakt in die Vorfachschnur. 
Beim Hänger wird es ausgelöst und hängt jetzt an der 0,20er Schnur. Sollte sich das Blei festsetzen reist die 0,20er Schnur und das Vorfach ist frei (ohne Blei).


----------



## hans albers (26. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Dorsch*

moin...

denke auch eher an ne montage fürs spinnen..
(wie wärs mit "spinnen in der brandung"...|supergri)
wird ja nicht so durchgezogen wie mit ner
langen brandungsrute...

allerdings auch sehr hängerverdächtig.

greetz
lars


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Dorsch*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> denke auch eher an ne montage fürs spinnen..
> (wie wärs mit* "spinnen in der brandung"...*|supergri)
> ...


 



Der Titel passt fasst immer.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Norbi (26. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Dorsch*

@Klaus,sicher kenne ich die Montage,hat was von Drop-Shot.
Was meinst Du was ich schon alles ausprobiert habe in der Brandung,auch mit der Spinnrute.:q


----------



## Kretzer83 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Dorsch*



d-tour schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> ich habe letztens eine recht Interessante Montage zum Dorschangeln im Netz gefunden.
> 
> ...



was habt ihr denn alle mit eurem Brandungsangeln? TE will doch spinnen!


Also: das ist eine Montage die ich erfolgreich auf Barsch benutze. Vorfach und Abstand zum Blei variiert je nahc Beisverhalten bzw. Wassertemperatur.

Anstelle des Twisters kann man auch einen Wurm montieren, dann kann man auch extrem lange Spinstops machen.

Um die Hängergefahr rapide zu senken, kann man auch ein Stabblei oder (billiger) Nagelblei verwenden..

Da verheddert sich übrigens nix.

Am besten einfach Hauptschnur, Vorfach und Schnur zum Blei direkt an einem Dreier-Wirbel anknoten, kein noknot in den dreierwirbel einhängen, dann gibts Verwicklungen.

mfg Kretzer


----------

